# Fractal burning solution?



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

A couple of weekends ago I came across an old neon sign for $25 (the tubes were broken) so I bought it for the transformer. This weekend I plan to transform it into a fractal wood burning machine and give a try.
It seems that most use a baking soda mixture of one cup of water and a tablespoon of baking soda. Just wondering what other solutions have been tried, results, etc…....
Any opinions / suggestions?


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I've used salt in water, with about the same results as baking soda. I found that, on some woods, baking soda really darkens the colour.

Be very, very careful out there. As I'm sure you already know, this practice can kill you.


----------



## Kilo19 (Oct 13, 2017)

> I ve used salt in water, with about the same results as baking soda. I found that, on some woods, baking soda really darkens the colour.
> 
> Be very, very careful out there. As I m sure you already know, this practice can kill you.
> 
> - gwilki


Yea, I remember a video where they guy was like 110v it'll give you a chance, bite, oh that hurts…this, if you mess up there is no second chance, and as a noodler once said "you'll be having supper with jesus tonight".

If I ever made one, I'd make some kind of dead man switch, double redundant etc….


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I use a soda solution and a small spray bottle (lens cleaner bottle) to mist the wood surface. Most any other ionizer such as salt will also work.

Wood selection is important as the solution tends to absorb more in the grain rings, causing the burning to follow. Non-grainy woods such as maple and birch ply give better "lightning" patterns as the burning follows a more random pattern.

Typically I'll attach the electrodes to the ends of the board, then spritz the surface with the solution. I then energize the setup and use further spritzes to control the patterns as they develop.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I ve used salt in water, with about the same results as baking soda. I found that, on some woods, baking soda really darkens the colour.
> 
> Be very, very careful out there. As I m sure you already know, this practice can kill you.
> 
> - gwilki


Very, Very Careful! Yes. It can KILL You!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I like the idea of a solid fiberglass painter pole, and a 1" rubber mat (I use horse mats for the floor of my shop) under me, if I were doing this, and I made my living around electrons and the occasional high voltage device (e.g., RF transmitters).


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Do a lot of research on safety before starting. Also search for Lichtenberg wood burning. Some of the designs are really beautiful.

Please post some pictures if you survive the weekend.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

No worries, and I really do appreciate the concern. I'm 30 years in the electrical distribution industry, well aware of the risks and safety precautions to take. I plan to use a double palm switch requiring both hands to hold the circuit closed. If either hand breaks connection the circuit will open.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> No worries, and I really do appreciate the concern. I'm 30 years in the electrical distribution industry, well aware of the risks and safety precautions to take. I plan to use a double palm switch requiring both hands to hold the circuit closed. If either hand breaks connection the circuit will open.
> 
> - becikeja


 In adding to your safety protocols have someone with you. Explain what is going on, and what can go wrong, and what to do if it goes wrong. In Iraq we called this a TSTI (total safety task initiative) While a pain to take time to do it did prevent accidents when used, and if an accident occurred everyone involved knew what to do.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Burned a lot slower than I had anticipated, but worked well.
I ran a test on Pine, Oak Plywood, and Mahogany. The Pine created a nice burn but the wood turned green from the baking soda solution, same effect on the oak. Was not expecting the green tint. The Oak Plywood was disappointing. The Mahogany darkened front the solution, and gave a really nice result. The Mahogany was definitely the best result.

Any idea why the Pine and Oak turned green?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Tannic acid fighting with baking soda?


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Pics?? (No pics= didn't happen  )


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

See if the "green" sands away. I thing the figures always look better after a sanding with a R.O. and 220 paper. The fine details really come out.


----------



## Lazerian (Jul 27, 2019)

Sorry for reviving a nearly dead thread, but i was looking for alternatives to baking soda to try since im out of the stuff- (im gonna try salt btw) but i wanted to mention that when you are done with the burning, try Hydrogen Peroxide- i dont know if it will help the green stuff mentioned, but it works great for clearing up excess carbon without sanding or anything invasive~

Cheers


----------

